# OT > Offtopic >  Venäjällä puutetta varaosista, yli 200 000 tavaravaunua uhkaa laakeripula

## markus1979

En löytänyt sopivaa ketjua sodan vaikutuksista Venäjän raideliikenteeseen, joten aloitin uuden.

Oletin aina, että edes raideliikenne olisi Venäjällä jokseenkin omavaraista, mutta näin ei näytä olevan.

https://www.railway.supply/en/russia...e-of-collapse/

Näyttää siltä, että modernit tavaravaunutkin käyttävät länsikomponentteja (artikkelissa mainitaan mm. SKF:n laakerit) ja nyt jo 10 000 vaunua seisoo ja yhteensä yli 200 000 vaunua on kärsimässä laakeripulasta lähiaikoina.

Artikkelista jää vaikutelma, että on epävarmaa pystyykö paikalliset valmistajat tuottamaan korvaavia laakereita, ja jos pystyvät, minkälaisia määriä.

Venäjällä epäilemättä on reilusti vanhempia paikallista tekoa olevia vaunuja, joten ehkä tuo vielä ei romahduta koko maan tavaraliikennettä, mutta hurjasta määrästä on silti kyse.

Herää toki kysymys minkälaisia vaikutuksia pakotteilla on matkustajaliikenteeseen, voisi olettaa että Sapsaneissa ja muissa yhteistyöjunissa on myös länsimaisia komponentteja.

Tässä uutinen toukokuulta Siemensin lähdöstä Venäjältä, mutta varsinaisia vaikutuksia junien huoltoon ei spekuloida:

https://www.railtech.com/all/2022/05...t/?gdpr=accept

----------


## Melamies

Ehkäpä Kiinasta saavat hankitttua tuollaisia laakereita, jos oma tuotanto ei onnistu.

----------


## markus1979

Oletan, että alunperinkin olisi käytetty halvempaa kiinalaista osaa jos sitä olisi saatavilla. Kyllä länkkäriosan käytölle yleensä on jokin hyvä syy.

----------


## hylje

Kiinan teollisuuspaletissa on tosiaan aika yllättäviä puutteita. Esimerkiksi puolijohdetuotanto on niin lapsenkengissään, että puolijohdetuotteet mittelevät kokonaisarvossa raakaöljyn kanssa Kiinan tuontitilastoissa. Yritystä toki on ollut kehittää kotimaista puolijohdejalostusta, mutta menestys on ollut rajallista. Myös hienomekaaniset laitteet kuten laakerit ja suihkuturbiinit ovat alkeellisia ja näitäkin tuodaan paljon, puhumattakaan hienomekaanisten laitteiden aatelista eli kuulakärkikynistä. Kiina ei pysty rakentamaan täysin kotimaisista tarvikkeista suihkumoottorillista lentokonetta, tai edes muistiinpanovihkoa kuulakärkikynällä.

----------


## Melamies

Kiinahan voi toimia myös bulvaanina ja tulee luultavasti myös niin tekemään.

----------

